# INCRA 5000 miter sled



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Rockler is offering the 5000 on sale for $239.99 this week. Seems like a good deal to me. Any comments will be appreciated.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

If you get one, I would love to hear what you think of it.


Gary


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Before you buy the Incra, check out the Rockler crosscut table saw sled. I have one and love it. The trick is to zero its swing arm out with the blade using a large draftsman's square. You loosen the hairline (2 screws) and reset it to zero and Once you've done that, the arm ticks off exact angles up to 50 degrees. Because the scale is at the end of the swing arm, it can be read down to a tiny fraction of one degree. You can also get a cutoff support for it for a few bucks more. The Rockler unit is $140, and occasionally on sale. The cutoff support is about $40 more.

The Incra is nice but twice the price on sale as the Rockler sled. For that price difference, I'll take the rockler, it has performed really well for me. Here's the link, https://www.amazon.com/Rockler-Table-Saw-Crosscut-Sled/dp/B001DSZLW0, and a picture of it in use. My own picture shows me using it.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@DesertRatTom

Tom: I appreciate the feedback on the Rockler and will give both due consideration. 

I searched the Forum on the INCRA and didn't find and reviews on it other than a comment on cost. 

Thanks again.


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

I've had the Incra for a couple of years and really like it on my Delta Unisaw. It has an important 2nd piece that fits to the right of the blade that keeps cut pieces from flying off if the blade catches the loose piece. It effectively acts as a zero clearance insert for your cut. (Edit - you can buy something similar for the Rockler sled for about $35). 

I like Incra stuff, and have their router fence as well - though, honestly, I've never mastered the whole Incra joint stuff. It's really accurate and does a nice job. I like the Incra stops that can be put on the telescoping miter fence. Since I have several, I can mount them simultaneously on the fence for different cuts (assuming there's enough difference in the cut sizes). The angles are accurate, too.

The picture on the Rockler site is actually reversed (you can see the word Incra is backwards in the zoom-in). 

Do you have any specific questions about it? I leave it on my Delta all the time - it's the only miter gauge I use anymore. 

Larry


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Jon some good input from Larry and Tom. I looked hard at Incra but couldn't get enough feedback and reviews on it to pull the trigger. Incra and Rockler are still on the list.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Inline Industries makes a similar product to Rockler's, the Dubby. ?Dubby? ? The Original Table Saw Sled | In-Line Industries Not sure which came first, but the Dubby is impressive in person. I like my Incra stuff, but if I buy (as opposed to build) a cross-cut sled it will likely be the Double Dubby--effectively a sled for each side of the blade with one acting as a big drop-off panel for the other. Pricing at The Woodworking Shows is discounted by a good amount, if i'd gone this year i'd have bought one. I can only crosscut 15" on my RAS, so a sled will happen sometime.

earl


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you one and all. Like Marco, I find the overall feedback on the sled missing in action. Perhaps it's because the majority prefer to build their own? 

I need to find a demo setup to play with.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

One thing on the Rockler. I have a special shelf where I store it. I have added a couple of pieces on top of the shelf so the miter bar hangs down and the sled is supported on the blocks. This is to prevent warping. I used to have an Olson miter gauge, but it was rather awkward and not quite as nice to use as the Rockler sled. I gave it to my Son in Law, who is likely to inherit my tools.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, I've put the matter on hold at least for now. One concern is that I use a micro jig splitter in my current zero clearance plate which would be too short to leave in place and would be one more item to swap out for ripping. So, until I can find both systems to review in person it is wait and see. 

Tom: I understand the need for the shelf for storage and that is another concern that I need to review. 

Thank you again for all your comments.


----------

